# Perinal Mass Biopsy



## nyyankees (Dec 13, 2011)

does anyone know the CPT code for a perianal mass biopsy? Thanks..


----------



## LindaEV (Dec 13, 2011)

Hard to say with what info you have provided.

is it superficial? 11100

there is also 45100- bx of ano-rectal wall??


----------

